# Welche Grafikkarte?!



## Asdfdrazi (3. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich brauche unbedingt neue hardware,
Neues mainboard is drinne, aber auch schon ein etwas älteres.
Zu meiner hardware:
CPU: intel core i5 760 @ 2.80ghz
RAM: 8Gb bei 1333mhz
Und nun zu meiner frage, ich würde gern wissen welche graka am besten mit der schlechten CPU zurecht kommt. Ich orientiere mich etwa so um die 150-200 euro für eine neue.
Im internet hab ich gelesen, dass die nvidia treiber mehr aus ner alten cpu raus holen können als die von amd.

Deswegen meine Frage, welche Grafikkarte von welcher Marke ist besser für meinen Computer (holt mehr raus aus der hardware)?

Bin für alle vorschläge offen 

Schon mal vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Also, dass ne Nvidia "mehr rausholt" glaub ich nicht - du hast halt bei AMD und Nvidia viele Karten zur Auswahl, mal ist Nvidia besser, mal AMD. Und bei Games kann es sein, dass zwei normalerweise gleichstarke Karten von AMD und Nvidia sich bei einem bestimmten Spiel sehr unterscheiden, z.B. dass eine GTX 960 in einem Spiel 15% mehr FPS hat als eine AMD R9 280 bzw. R9 380, in einem anderen Spiel ist dann aber die AMD 15% schneller. Und es gibt immer mal wieder Treiberupdates, die bei manchen Spielen für einen Schub sorgen. Sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia. 

Die 3 genannten Karten wären auch das beste für 200€. Dann gäb es noch die AMD R9 270X, die kostet 160€ - eine R9 280 oder R9 390 oder Nvidia GTX 960 kostet ca 180-200€, da hast du etwa 15% mehr Leistung als mit der 270X. Wegen des Strombedarfs wäre an sich die GTX 960 derzeit zu empfehlen. 

Hier zwei GTX 960 unter 200€ KFA² GeForce GTX 960 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (96NPH8DND8VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier wären R9 380 MSI R9 380 2GD5T OC, Radeon R9 380, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V314-013R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und XFX Radeon R9 380 Double Dissipation, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-380P-2DF5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch HIS Radeon R9 380 IceQ X² OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H380QM2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die R9 390 würde ich der R9 280 vorziehen.


----------



## BiJay (3. August 2015)

Also dass Nvidia mehr aus der CPU rausholen soll als AMD ist wohl eher ein Gerücht. Das kann je nach Spiel total unterschiedlich sein und hängt eher von der Programmierschnittstelle (z.B. DirectX) und der Spielengine ab.

Bei der Grafikkarte kannst du dich an Herbboy's Empfehlungen richten, wobei ich noch anmerken würde, dass die R9 380 eher mit der R9 285 von der Leistung vergleichbar wäre. Der Preis beider Karten liegt auch nah beieinander. Aber bedenke, dass bei einigen Spielen eher dein CPU der limitierende Faktor ist, weshalb 15% mehr Leistung beim Sprung auf einer teureren Grafikkarte bei dir dann vielleicht auch 0% sein können. Es könnte also durchaus sich eher lohnen eine günstigere Karte zu nehmen. Eine feste Empfehlung kann man da nicht machen, da es wie gesagt vom Spiel abhängt. Falls du aber deinen CPU auch in nächster Zeit upgraden willst, könnte sich die teurere Grafikkarte lohnen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Was mir noch einfällt: was hast du den derzeit für eine Karte?  ^^


----------



## BiJay (3. August 2015)

Wenn er so dringend nach Hardware sucht, schätze ich, dass seine alte Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Die meisten Games werden für und mit Nvidia speziell optimiert. Weil Nvidia sehr viel dort investiert. Die "Kriegskasse" bei Nvidia ist auch praller gefüllt. Deswegen ist sicher auch die Zusammenarbeit bei großen AAA-Games eher möglich. Dafür kosten die Karten bei vergleichbarer Leistung auch deutlich mehr. AMD-Karten sind aber auch gut und kosten deutlich weniger. Daher hab ich dieses mal auch auf eine AMD gesetzt. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (4. August 2015)

Ja hei dankeschön für die viele und guten Antworten! Freut mich sehr das so viel interesse gezeigt wird. 
Also, um die beiden Fragen zu klären, wobei die eine gar keine ist:
1. Ich habe derzeit eine Nvidia Gtx 260 (funzt)
2. Der Artikel in dem ich gelesen hab, das Nvidia nicht so rum zickt bzw schlechter abschneidet als amd: Die besten Grafikkarten 2015 unter 200 Euro - die Einsteiger • Eurogamer.de 


Wenn es so ist, wenn ich eine halbwegs gute CPU finde, für dagen wir maximal 100 (lieber wäre mir billiger) euro, würde ich schon aufrüsten..


----------



## Asdfdrazi (4. August 2015)

Der Teil mit der CPU steht weiter unter im Artikel.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Also, das ist zwar interessant, aber wenn es eine "wissenschaftliche" Arbeit wäre, dann würde man die Hände vor den Kopf schlagen: die nehmen EIN einziges Spiel als Beispiel für den "Test" - allein das ist schon nicht aussagekräftig. Dass die GTX 750 Ti konstant bei 40 FPS bleibt ist zudem überhaupt kein Beweis, dass die bei "schwachen" CPUs mehr aus den Treibern rausholt, sondern das ist eher ein Indiz dafür, dass die GTX 750 Ti halt nicht mehr als 40 FPS schafft, obwohl der Core i7, aber auch der core i3 mehr liefern könnten. 

Dann haben die EINE Stelle gefunden, in der die R9 270X sogar unterhalb der GTX 750 Ti liegt - so was kann auch immer mal per Zufall passieren, das ist auch kein Beweis - und sowieso auch wie gesagt: es wurde da ja nur ein einziges Game angeschaut.

Was auch noch dazukommt: der Artikel ist von Februar, d.h. durch neuere Treiber kann das auch wieder anders aussehen. Grad bei Nvidia gab es in den letzten Monaten zB immer wieder mal neue Treiber, die bei manchen Games sogar für plötzliche Probleme sorgten, und bei Win10 hört man auch von einigen Problemen mit Nvidia-Karten, also genau das, was man vorher auch mal von AMD hörte - man kann also nicht pauschal sagen, dass Nvidia oder AMD da nun besser sei in Sachen Software&Treiber. Die tun sich einfach nix.


Aber so oder so wäre ja eine GTX 960 für 200€ genau richtig, dann wäre es völlig egal, ob und was nun stimmt oder nicht. Wenn Dir 200€ zu viel wären, dann ist aber definitiv die AMD R9 270X nun Mal das beste. Die GTX 750 Ti ist im Schnitt 50% langsamer, selbst wenn es stimmen sollte, dass eine R9 270X manchmal unter die GTX 750 Ti rutschen KANN.

Es kann aber gut sein, dass eine GTX 750 Ti für DEINE CPU schon das beste ist, weil die CPU in modernen Games schon so "bremst", dass du von der Mehrleistung einer AMD R9 270X oder GTX 960 kaum einen Vorteil hast. Denn die GTX 260 ist ja nun echt ein Dinosaurier, da wäre eine GTX 750 Ti oder auch AMD R7 260X schon 2x so schnell...  aber falls du sowieso demnächst mal die CPU (und das Board) wechselst, wäre ne GTX 960 wohl das beste.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (5. August 2015)

Mein board is das Asus P7P55D, muss ich das wirklich erneuern? Wie gesagt ne neue cpu würd ich mir schon gönnen. 
Und nochmal vielen dank, ich werd mir wsl die gtx 960 kaufen, bräuchte jetzt nur noch ein paar vorschläge für ne cpu; bzw für ein motherboard, wenn es wirklich so schlecht ist(?!)


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2015)

Das Board musst du in jedem Falle auch erneuern, denn für den Sockel 1156 (den hat das Board) gibt es schon eine Weile nur noch Restposten bei den CPUs, und die beste CPU, die man noch bekommt, wäre auch nicht viel besser als Deine jetzige: ein Core i7-860, der hat auch vier Kerne und 2,8GHz, ist etwas effizienter und bringt dann vlt. 10-15% mehr Leistung - aber der kostet 240€ und ist dabei DEUTLICH schwächer als ein ganz moderner Core i5, den du MIT Board für 240€ bekommen würdest.

Die Frage wäre: was kannst bzw willst du denn noch für Board und CPU ausgeben?


----------



## Asdfdrazi (5. August 2015)

Okei; scheint so als könnte ich mir nen neunen pc zusammenstellen 
Kann leider nur 500 euro entberen; würde dsbei aber such gleich nen neuen arbeitsspeicher kaufen wollen.
Welche cpu bzw welches mainboard schlägst du vor?


----------



## Asdfdrazi (5. August 2015)

Also ich hätte halt jetzt mit 200 euro für die grafik karte gerechnet und 240-250 für die CPU und das Mainbaord, und dann noch 50-60 euro für die RAM. Hört sich das einigermaßen vernünftig an, um damit später Spiele auf Hoch zu spielen?


----------



## Dragnir (5. August 2015)

Das dürfte hinkommen, GTX 960 bzw R9 270X/370 liegen bei 200/etwas darunter, CPU und Mainboard zusammen für 250 geht wohl auch mit nem i5, 8GB RAM kriegst Du für knapp 50 und das sollte dann auch gut reichen für aktuelle Games.
Flaschenhals wäre dann höchstens die Grafikkarte, da müsstest Du aber nochmal gut 100.- drauf packen für eine GTX 970/aufwärts.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2015)

Also, an sich kannst du das RAM noch behalten und dann ggf. für ne bessere CPU oder Grafikkarte das Geld verwenden. Willst Du wirklich auch unbedingt neues RAM?


----------



## Asdfdrazi (5. August 2015)

Ja leider muss! Ich hab am anfang gesagt ich hab 8 gb, weil ich die zweite 4 gb karte noch kaufen wollte 
Ehm flaschenhals? Dagt mir nichts haha.
Ich glaub ich komm mit ner grsfikkarte für 200 aus.
Ich bräuchte noch ne empfehlung für das mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2015)

Also, du hast jetzt derzeit nur 4GB, oder wie meinst du das mit "zweit 4GB Karte noch kaufen" ? Dann kannst du natürlich direkt RAM komplett neu kaufen  

Welchen Prozessor würdest du denn nun nehmen wollen? Ich hab zB hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9344428-neue-cpu.html  nen core i5 mit nem AS Rock H97 Anniversary vorgeschlagen, dann suchst du beim RAM noch das Ballistix Sport 8GB (2x4GB) mit DDR3-1600, das ist ein sehr beliebtes und bewährtes RAM, gleichzeitig auch günstig.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (8. August 2015)

Wenn du die beiden Teile, sprich die CPU und das Mainboars empfehlen kannst, würde ich diese schon bestellen. Aber wenn wir eh schon fabei sind, würde och mir gleich ein neues gehäuse gönnen....


----------



## Asdfdrazi (8. August 2015)

Btw. werden CPU's und Mainboards evtl billiger wegen neuerscheinungen auf der Gamescom?


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2015)

Nee. Nur wenn eine neue Generation erscheint.


----------



## BiJay (8. August 2015)

Asdfdrazi schrieb:


> Wenn du die beiden Teile, sprich die CPU und das Mainboars empfehlen kannst, würde ich diese schon bestellen. Aber wenn wir eh schon fabei sind, würde och mir gleich ein neues gehäuse gönnen....


Ist das alte Gehäuse denn nicht ausreichend? Das Gehäuse zu wechseln, macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn das alte irgendwie beschädigt ist.



Asdfdrazi schrieb:


> Btw. werden CPU's und Mainboards evtl billiger wegen neuerscheinungen auf der Gamescom?


Intel hat zwei neue CPUs rausgebracht, siehe hier: Intel Skylake: Core i7-6700K und Core i5-6600K im Test . Die benötigen aber auch spezielle Mainboards und RAM. Es kann sein, dass da die alten CPUs etwas günstiger werden, würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen. Mainboards glaub ich eigentlich nicht, dass sich da was ändert.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (8. August 2015)

Also, nach mehreren Vorschlägen ist das jetzt so meine Vorstellung, an dem was ich bestellen würde:
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)

Was haltet ihr davon?
Passt die Zusammenstellung so wie sie ist?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich sie heute noch per midnight shopping bei mindfactory bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Asdfdrazi schrieb:


> Also, nach mehreren Vorschlägen ist das jetzt so meine Vorstellung, an dem was ich bestellen würde:
> 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
> 1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
> 1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
> ...


  Das RAM passt nicht gut zu den Intels, das braucht 1,65V. Nimm lieber zB das bewährte Crucial Ballistix Sport - is zudem auch 10€ günstiger http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Sport-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_794504.html   und als Grafikkarte lieber die hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uo-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_948063.html die ist bei gleichem Preis ca 10% schneller, auch als die 4GB-Version der R9 380.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (8. August 2015)

Wieso passt sie spannung nicht zu den Intels? Also ich kanns nicht wirkich nachvollziehen. Warum is die ältere generstion schneller als die neuere? O.o
Wegen dem X in Namen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Asdfdrazi schrieb:


> Wieso passt sie spannung nicht zu den Intels? Also ich kanns nicht wirkich nachvollziehen. Warum is die ältere generstion schneller als die neuere? O.o
> Wegen dem X in Namen?



Die Intel-CPUs sind für 1,5V-RAM-Spannung vorgesehen, daher sollte man auch RAM nehmen, das mit 1,5V läuft. 

Und wegen der Generation: jede Generation hat ja unterschiedliche Karten. Eine alte High-End-Karte ist natürlich immer noch schneller als eine nagelneue Einstigerkarte. Und die AMD R9 380 ist halt ein bisschen schneller als die R9 280, aber auch ein bisschen langsamer als die R9 280X. Und das X: es gibt mehrere Leistungsklassen, die erkennt man an den Zahlen. Je höher die Zahl, desto schneller ist die Karte innerhalb der gleichen Generation, also 290 schneller als 280, 380 schneller als 370.  Und ein X direkt hinter der Zahl zeigt, dass die Karte noch etwas schneller ist: 290 schneller als 280, 280X schneller als 280, aber langsamer als 290. 

Im Moment isses ca so: R9 270X => +15% entspricht der R9 280 => +5% ist die R390 => +10% die R280X. Und wenn es vlt bald eine 380X gibt, wird die halt sicher etwas schneller als die 280X sein.


----------



## Asdfdrazi (17. August 2015)

So, jetzt ist die 280X installiert und der intel xeon, crucial ballistix sport mit dem kleinen mainboard 
Vielen dank nochmal an alle, ich lann jetzt alles auf hoch zocken )


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

Asdfdrazi schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist die 280X installiert und der intel xeon, crucial ballistix sport mit dem kleinen mainboard
> Vielen dank nochmal an alle, ich lann jetzt alles auf hoch zocken )


  cool, viel Spasssss


----------

